# First Sketch



## DeathandGrim (Mar 15, 2013)

First time doing detailed shading on a facial structure


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

may I recommend stumps for shading? may not be called the same thing everywhere but they are tightly wrapped paper "sticks" sharpened at both ends.


----------



## DeathandGrim (Mar 15, 2013)

ok I've actually heard of that technique

Yea I did all of that shading painstakingly by hand =/


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

they`re just another tool in the box.


----------



## Kanga (Jan 26, 2014)

*Expression*



DeathandGrim said:


> First time doing detailed shading on a facial structure
> 
> View attachment 6778


DeathandGrim,

I really like the way you captured the expression in the image. Shows that you pay very close attention to people's emotional state. I'm impressed!

Kanga


----------



## asdok23 (Jan 26, 2014)

its good. he would look cool in a hat! a pirate hat maybe.


----------

